# Clean water tank locking cap



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I am having a problem getting the cap to lock on the clean water tank filler. It is on a Augusta. I have tried with the key turned both anti and clockwise and although it "appears" to lock when I turn the key, as soon as I turn the cap anti clockwise it opens without using the key.

Anyone got any suggestions as to what might be the cause and how to remedy.

Thanks

Keith


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

This happened to me .It was suggested ,drop the cap in a bowl of hot water,dont ask me how it works,but it seemed to have done the trick.

Hope it works for you too.


Les


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

Spray some WD40 into Keyhole, should do the trick

Phil J


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

If the above don't work, think about whether you need to lock it anyway, why you lock it and how much more inconvenient it would be if it wouldn't unlock!

P&L


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

PeterandLinda said:


> If the above don't work, think about whether you need to lock it anyway, why you lock it and how much more inconvenient it would be if it wouldn't unlock!
> 
> P&L


That is a very good point.

The locking of the cap is not actually achieved by the cap locking to the opening but by the cap becoming free to rotate once the cap is tight and the key is turned.

When the key is turned it withdraws a pin (or a pair of plastic pins) inside the cap and allows the outer part of the cap to rotate freely. What has happened in your cap is that the pins have become stuck and luckily for you they have stuck in the out position allowing you to still tighten or undo the cap.

My advice when using any of the advised methods to get it working again is never to try fitting it to the vans filler until you are sure that it is working correctly every time both locking and unlocking. You will be able to test it, in your hands rather than on the van.

Also do take a read through this thread :-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-345092.html#345092 <<

Mike

P.S. I have been told that a few seconds in a microwave oven works wonders on seized locking caps :roll:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I had this trouble when we sent off in November remembered the hot water trick that did not work. Tried some freeing oil that did not work.

What did the trick for me was droping the cap on to concrete while I was filling the tank, worked after that and still working.

Andy


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

This is a known problem which I have also suffered with.Mine worked perfectly well for a couple of years and then it started to play up.

I tried the hot water trick which worked so I thought it was cured,but it just seemed to get worse and then wouldn't work at all,even after being immersed in hot water.

I eventually replaced the whole thing with one of THESE which is a better design and has worked perfectly well for the last year.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Right guys & gals, not sure which process worked, but tried hot water, WD40, Vaseline, dropping on concrete !! and it is now working perfectly, oh and I nearly forgot, SWMBO cleaned the rubber seal so it could have been that (I think not).

Thank you all for your suggestions and comments, especially spykal for referring me to previous postings on this subject, (one of these days I will be able to do a search myself for specific postings).

Anyway, working ok for now so again many thanks for all your help.

Keith


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

I'm glad this subject has come up again. Like others I've tried the hot water and WD40 tricks to get mine working. They did give short periods of success but I've now lost all confidence in it.

As suggested above I've purchased a Fiamma one and agree it is a much better design. The good thing's about this cap are that the three screw holes for the filler neck match the original ones and the locking mechanism is more positive therefore giving more confidence in it.

I note that the Fiamma one comes with a foam type sealing washer to be placed between the filler neck and the outer wall of the motorhome. Does anyone have any experience on whether this washer can be relied on for a good seal or is sealant the way to go? I had considered using both but there's something about that that doesn't seem quite right.

bill


----------



## rosewood (Jan 20, 2009)

*fresh water locking cap.*

Had the same problem, was advised by several helpers thus, don't use w d 40. use the Silicone spray, lift the rubber washer and spray all inside also spray into the lock. I did this process on advise 9 months ago and is still ok. The occasional spray wont do any harm.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

bill said:


> I note that the Fiamma one comes with a foam type sealing washer to be placed between the filler neck and the outer wall of the motorhome. Does anyone have any experience on whether this washer can be relied on for a good seal or is sealant the way to go? I had considered using both but there's something about that that doesn't seem quite right.
> bill


Hi Bill,

The supplied seal with the Fiamma is fine,just make sure you remove the existing sealant from the old housing and the m/home wall.

Mine has been on for a year now and worked well with no leaks. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

i had trouble with ours five years ago.

Do not use wd40.
Use silicone spray. Spray loads into th lock and the barrel.

Never had any trouble since.

WD is not as good a lubricant as silicone and will dry out whereas silicone will not. That is why it is used in the plastic push fit plumbing industry.

Dave p


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> If the above don't work, think about whether you need to lock it anyway, why you lock it and how much more inconvenient it would be if it wouldn't unlock!
> 
> P&L


We had this scenario in the summer when I left the keys for the lock on the bench at home and did not realise we did not have them till we were in France. Luckly our water tank has access through the top and we were able to just stick the hose pipe in that way.

Bit emberassing when you have to stick the hose pipe through the window to fill up though  

Derek


----------

